# Mmse 96116-Has anyone read



## cmac (Oct 29, 2008)

Has anyone read the lastest from Medicare regarding MMSE? I work for a family practice and we do MMSE which is based off a questionnare. I'd guess it doesn't take very long. Medicare is now requesting documentation when this code is billed b/c physician's have been billing incorrectly is what they've found. The code constitutes a formal report be done, etc. What code(s) are you using in your practice(s) for MMSE based of a questionnare? There is no report done in our office, just the questionnare done by the provider. 
Thanks


----------

